# Leg injury



## Nashisa (Jul 28, 2016)

Guys please I am need of help!
I have a lil budgie boy. Today morning i discovered he holds his left feet funny. I took him out observed it and discovered a lil bruise like reddish area (its not big barely diff than the orher leg) inside of his leg curve (dunno how to discribe it better). He doesn't put weight on it and tries to lift it as much as possible. His grip is lighter with that foot and doesn't fully strech it. He moves it and use it but spare it a lot.
He eat chirps and fly. Yesterday when Ive put my hand near him to pet him he didn't see my hand in time and he got frigthened and flew off in a panic. Maybe thats where it happened? </3 He is very skittish but hand tame. He sits on my glasses all the time, on my shoulder and finger, and he allowes only me to touch him. But he is still skittish, dispite that he is with me for 3 years now and we are bonded as much i think he is able to.
I went down to a vet (without him and not avian vet) and asked what to do. Do you work with birds at all? He said they can't do much as they are not avian vet, but asked me to observe him and if it gets worse there's a good avian vet where i can take him.
That avain vet i know well and have taken him 2-3 times already but they have moved. Very far away. We don't have a car and its 0 Celcius out there and its at least 1hour of public transport of which i don't want to expose him if it's avoidable. Of course if i have to i will.
But I need suggestions. He is my life Im worried beyond belief.
Sorry for the long post! waiting for suggestions!

:rainbow:
thank you Nashisa


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi Nashisa; 

If it's just slightly red, it could be a bruise. Does he had lots of different sized perches in his cage? Can he move all his toes? 

The first thing to do is make sure it's not bleeding or broken. If the foot looks normal, he can move all his toes, and there is no blood (it only has a small spot where it's red) then it will probably heal on its own. I'm glad you consulted with a vet and are prepared to take him to an avian vet if necessary :thumbsup: 

To help his foot heal and ease his discomfort a little bit, you can put a little bit of room temperature chamomile tea out for him to drink/ stand in (if he wants, don't force it). Chamomile reduces inflammation. Keep him warm so that he feels better sooner! 

If it doesn't get better in a few days, you will have to take him in to ensure it's not more serious. The current advice you got from the vet is good, though: monitor him closely for a few days and he should be getting better, if not, take him in to be sure :hug: 

Best wishes with your little boy! I hope his little foot feels better soon :fingerx:


----------



## Nashisa (Jul 28, 2016)

Thank you very much StarlingWings!

There is no blood, he moves all his fingers he is just hopping on one foot. He didn't eat much during the day but devoured it from my hands. Maybe it was hard for him the cling from the side of his food bowl.
I don't think putting anything watery around him is a good thing cause he is terrified of water. Even when he has to drink water from the dish it seems a terrifing torture to him. I dunno what happened to him when he was young but he is even afraid to get close to drink (he does however but takes him a few mins XD)
So chamomille is out.
Unfortunately nobody will be home tomorrow only me when i come home late from work (my bf is 24h work tomorrow) and i will worry to no end... agian.

Thank you again!


----------



## Birdmanca (Jan 24, 2008)

If you have to see a vet, but cannot find an avain vet, these are some vets that do have knowledge of birds. I have had a mobile vet who could treat a lot, but not all with birds. A great vet I had was in an emergency clinic. He was even better than the Avian vet I was seeing. It is possible also, your bird has a temporary leg problem. Good Luck,


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*StarlingWings has given you excellent advice and it's good you also checked with the vet about his leg.

Generally when a budgie's leg/foot has been just slightly injured or bruised it will begin to heal itself in a few days time.

Try not to be stressed around your little boy as our budgies pick up on our emotions.

I'm praying he will have a swift and full recovery.

Please be sure to update us on how he is doing in this thread. :hug:*


----------



## Nashisa (Jul 28, 2016)

Update: 
He get a sore on his other leg! cause he uses that to rest the other. he was sitting on his swing the whole day  we were working with my bf. (he still holds his leg up and the other have a starting blister on his feet between his toes.. i am so worried!) I try to be calm around him but can't help it.. He eats chiprs preens and eats from my hand (its easier for him).
I have made an appointment to the vet. Beacuse there are only 2 avian vet in this city I could only get an appointment in 2 weeks from now.. it is no life threathing situation so they wont see him sooner.
Can i do something to ease his pain? Or to do with that starting blister?
Thank you soo much for your concerns I am really greatful. And worried to no end. He is my lil life </3


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*What type perches do you have in the cage?

From your description it sounds as though he has pressure sores and the beginning of bumblefoot. 

You need natural wood perches of varying diameters to prevent pressure sores. Using plastic or wooden dowel type perches is not good for your baby's feet.

Essentials for a Great Cage

Any sand, cement or pedi-perches need to be removed from the cage right away.

It would be best for you ask your vet to correspond via phone or fax with the Avian Vet to get the proper medication to treat the bumblefoot before it gets worse.

You can use rope perches and wrap other perches with vet wrap that is available through pet supply centers or through your vet's office. This will soften the perches for him while his feet are healing. 
However, you must be careful with rope perches that he doesn't start chewing them and ingest the fibers which can lead to crop impaction.

Pressure Sores

Bumblefoot*


----------



## Nashisa (Jul 28, 2016)

OMG! this got me really scared. we dont have any sand, cement or pedi-perchs. he has a rope perch but he is rarely on it. one plastic that is used to hold the ledder (he sit on it a lot) and a swing (https://www.trademe.co.nz/pets-animals/birds/cages-accessories/listing-1811526673.htm sg with a base perch as this). should i remove everything and take out everything and fill it with rope perches??

im scared to hell now </3


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

Cement perches would be too rough on your budgies sore feet. When FaeryBee says to get natural perches, she means like tree branches (of different diameters/thicknesses). Don’t just go collecting branches from around your home unless you are positive they are of a budgie safe variety, and that they haven’t been sprayed with any pesticides. It’s safest to order natural perches online from a reputable bird store/website. If you go to the Resources section of the forum, you should find links there to stores and sites in your country. If not, there are sites that ship internationally. If you need help, just let us know.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nashisa (Jul 28, 2016)

I rearrenged his cage a bit. And put this perch as his main one: https://www.ebay.co.uk/p/Trixie-Y-Shaped-Natural-Living-Small-Bird-Budgie-Perch-5876/647826901
Will this be okay? This perch is much wider than the plastic one so (with logic) the place he has to sit and hold/grasp with his lil leg is wider so its more comfortable?
Also i couldnt fixate the ladder to this so i used plastic holder to hold it in place (black ones) https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...lling-tie-Self-Locking-White/32384719524.html
Is this safe for him? I tithened as much as i could (and cut off loose ends)but im afraid its bad for him if he takes interest and tries it out. UUU whats this new chew toy?  Its wrapped around on his sitting perchs end (one branch of the V shape) and he can reach the top that goes around the perch. I coulndt do it otherwise.. Or maybe with strings or sg? If i take out the ladder he will have even more difficulty to move around. 
Will this help him? Ease his pain and help prevent?????
I will try to call other vets to see if they can handle birds maybe they can give a closer appointment.. I have a full day work tomorrow and honostly dunno what to do...
Please keep sending me advice im very desperate and scared. Im crying all over the place, maybe im overfeeling it. I just cant help it.


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

Please try to calm down. You’re doing everything right for your little friend. That perch is perfect and is what we mean when we say a natural perch. If he has room for more perches, those are the type you want to get, but in varying sizes and different types of wood if possible. It’s fine to use the cable ties to hold his ladder in place too. Just cut the excess as short as possible and do your best to position the tied in a place where he is less likely to notice them and/or want to chew on them. If he is a budgie who loves his swing you can also get swings made from natural materials. These are also sold on bird websites. Above all else, try to stay calm. Your little buddy will pick up
On your emotions so if you’re crying and upset, he will respond to that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nashisa (Jul 28, 2016)

Thank you Blingy. These words ment a lot. Ill try to stay calm and get some sleep. Its 2.30 in the morning and i get up at 7.30 ill start by calling vets. ill keep this post updated. thank you all! Please stay with me <3


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

You’re very welcome. We are all here to help as much as possible so don’t hesitate to ask if you have any questions or concerns. I hope you get some sleep.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

You might try padding the perches with something like vet wrap check out this link https://www.amazon.com/Ever-Ready-F...544039903&sr=8-1-spons&keywords=vet+wrap&th=1 or provide a platform perch https://www.amazon.com/CoscosX-Parr...=8-4&keywords=platform+perches+for+bird+cages


----------



## Nashisa (Jul 28, 2016)

Im taking him to the vet tomorrow. I only need to figure out how to transport him :/ its freezing. Hot water bottles, warm fluffy towels, maybe tinfoil at the side of the bag (towel between it and the transport cage). im gonna get creative.
i have never seen a perch like that. maybe i could order it from abroad. but oh boy would it take time to get here with that xmas timing. that bandage thing ill ask the vet about. 
thank you for all you concerns! im feeling a lot better that i have an appointment to the vet now. (another that i previously told you about). at my work they were very understanding! my boss looked at me a lil bit grumpy though XD
ill keep an update!


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

I’m glad you managed to get an earlier appointment. A platform perch is a great idea. I have one in each of my two Budgie cages, and even though my birds don’t have any foot problems, they all love the platform perch. As previously mentioned too, it’s also great to have a variety of perches of different shapes and sizes, so a platform perch won’t go to waste once your little mates feet are better. As for transporting him in the cold, the most important thing is to keep him out of drafts. How far is the vet from you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nashisa (Jul 28, 2016)

one hour away. 25 mins in bus. and 15 walk and the other is waiting for the bus. i managed a carrier laggauge. have put 2 scarf in it, one at bottom one at side and problably add another. tinfoil on the sides (between scarf and bag side), and 2 hot woter bottles will be put in. the main carrier cage will be buried somewhere in it XD air can go in.
im looking up this platform perch but haevnt found any. dunno how its called in my language...
i am researching


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

Just make sure you add a perch or two to the travel cage as he will likely want to sit on a perch. Of course, make sure the hot water bottle isn’t too hot as it’d be terrible if he got burnt. Apart from that, keep talking to him to keep his stress level as low as possible. (leave a small bit of the travel cage uncovered while on the bus, so he can see you’re there). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Good for you for doing all you can to ensure your little fellow gets the professional care he needs. :hug: 
Best wishes for the travel to and from the vet as well as for the appointment itself.
I'll be looking forward to your updates.
Sending lots of prayers for you and your little one.*


----------



## Nashisa (Jul 28, 2016)

we have went to the vet yesterday, sorry for the late post. she checked him/touched it and said it LOOKS like he has a sprained leg. we were givin medicine for pain and have to call her on monday to say how he is doing. she said if this doesnt seem to improve we may need az xray. she said that may have consequence so we wait for as long as possibble.. another appointment is on next friday! (the doc didnt see that lump on the feet maybe its gone or never was there it was just me..)
he got a new perch (just like the other but for the outside), so no more plastic ones at all! also he is (cage)grounded so he has to rest his feet. this makes him upset and he starts to go around the cage bars to get out. ugh... talk about leg rest... he gives up after a while but probably cause his foot feels hurt again...
i looked up about sprained legs and found 2 posts on this forum. one was a happy ending but the other said after an xray they have found a tumor on the hip and her lil one passed away...
he looks fine, eats chirps , hes not fluffy, normal breath, but i dont like the look of how he is holding his feet. the other with the blister starting doesnt seem to be worse. maybe??? that one improved a bit?? or is it just me.
as for me however im in a state of shock. thank you internet to make me feel comfartable (im usually a pessimist and expect the worse .. --->a heritage i guess. thx mom)


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

Thank you for posting an update. I know I’m not the only one who has been patiently waiting to hear how your little guy got on at the vet. By the way, what is your budgies name? That’s great news that the vet is thinking it is just a sprain and will soon get better. Try not to worry about the ‘what ifs’. I know it’s difficult but you’ll work yourself into a big worried ball of stress if you focus on what might be or what could happen. While your boy is confined to his cage to rest, talk to him as much as possible. Interact with him through the cage bars so he’s still getting time with you, even though he can’t be out for now. Please keep us posted on how he’s doing and don’t hesitate to ask if you have any questions.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nashisa (Jul 28, 2016)

can a sprain heal and his leg be as it was? he is not able to do his funny poses (which he likes so much if its not healed..) can i do sg about it? can a vet do sg about it??? he tries to get out the cage nonstop no matter what i do. he is not resting at all .. he once or twice fallen to the bottom and struggles to gwt back up with wings beak and one leg. my heart is broken... ive put the ladder to the bottom to help him. he wont use it even after showing him... if i put my hand in he still tries to get out. after a while he gives up and sits on my arm. but i cant stay like that all day ... if i talk to him it ecoureges him to try and get out (if i talk to him he comes to me sit on my hair and glasses upside down and stays there for like an hour.. 2 day earlier he fell off and i was barely able to catch him even i tried to get my neck broken so it would be better for him but still he fell of). there is abs no power in that leg... (i dont feel better either)

his name is Pötyi (i would say Spoty in english)


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I’m sorry to hear that your little one is still having a problem with his leg. I know he doesn’t understand the concept of resting his injured foot/leg. You’re a good birdie mom, and youve been doing all you can.

Good that you’ve gone to see this avian vet. It sounds to me like she really cares, and you and Spoty are in good hands. Unless she does an x-ray on it, she is taking an educated ‘guess’ that it is sprained. I’m glad you also have the appointment on Friday. 

Try to relax, and remember that it sounds more like a sort tissue injury (rather than broken). Be thankful that this is not life threatening, and that soft tissue injuries do eventually heal. Great that you have the better perches in as well :thumbsup:. 

Best wishes for you and your little Spoty. I think he knows you’re trying to help . Keep us posted on how he’s doing this coming week, and take it from us... all the posts above, that in this situation, even though you feel bad for him, don’t worry. It really does sound like things will be okay. :hug:


----------



## Nashisa (Jul 28, 2016)

he is not improving.. im very afraid. he has his meds and after that he moves a bit more. but holds his leg up still. he uses it. but it has no power.. hes clumsy and stumbles all over. i dont think its gotten worse though.
im afraid what might happen. about the xray. about they cant do anything with it. that hill never be able to move the same. that the pain wont go away. im afraid when can i get him to the vet again. maybe friday is late. but my work wont let me.
i let him out today. cage grounded is not working with him. he desperatly tries to get out to the point it hurts to him so much that he stops. with constant supervise i let him out. at least he stays put that way. 
dunno what to do. im afraid for him. im broken inside.
or i dunno maybe im overdoing it. other people might think im crazy the way i act. im holding back as much as i can. maybe here you guys will understand


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

I’m so sorry you and your little buddy are going through this. We definitely understand how you feel here. It’s good that you don’t think he’s gotten any worse but if you feel like the pain meds aren’t holding for long enough, are wearing off too quickly or if you’re just not comfortable with how he’s doing, an you ring and speak to the vet over the phone? Maybe the vet can give you some tips of how to help Spoty until you have your next vet appointment. Or, if your work won’t allow you to have time off to take him to the vet sooner, could you drop him at the vet on your way to work and pick him up on the way home? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nashisa (Jul 28, 2016)

not really an option cause i work for like 7 at least in the evening. on tuesday and wednesday for like 8 and 9. even if i drop him there i wont be able to get him. the closest call i can give is monday morning. i doubt they are in on sundays. ill ask if i can bring him in on monday morning but terrified of xray consequences..
he is out right now. and chriping and trying to feed me <3 (although i wont let him) holding up his tiny leg and wants to play. i try not to cry in front of him at least. he is a sleepy head right now  tries to stay up with me but its one in the morning. since im a night owl he became one as well. no daily routine with me i guess. but he is happy with me. i hope..
thank you all for your help. especially you Blingy my broken heart biggest support right now<3


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

He’s obviously very happy with you. That’s evident by the way he wants to be with you and feed you. If he’s less stressed out if you have him out of the cage, sitting with you quietly then I would follow what he wants. Of course you need to keep him as quiet as possible and put him in his cage if you think you might fall asleep, as you don’t want to risk rolling on him in your sleep. I’d give the vet a call on Monday and see what he/she says. In the meantime, write down all your questions and concerns so you don’t forget anything when talking to him/her. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hang in there, Nashisa :hug: You're doing a great job with your little guy.


----------



## Nashisa (Jul 28, 2016)

i need to call the vet tomorrow for an update. hes not improving i believe but not worse either. im letting him out and putting ointment on his bruised other leg (Neogranormon what its called and you can use with babies so its okay for him too - confirmed by vet) to fight the inflammation.
he might need an xray. im terrified if ... this can go wrong. and fkn Murphy hates me to the core. i dont want to cry tonight again.. is xray really a must?? can they do sg with it if an xray shows sg?
my poor lil boy


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

I think it’s great that you’ll be ringing the vet in the morning. I’ve never needed to get X-rays on any of my budgies, so can’t comment on that, but if the vet does suggest going that route, don’t be afraid to ask questions first. Like I said the other day, it’s good that your boy doesn’t seem to be getting any worse. Hopefully with more time and rest, he will recover and get use back of his leg. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Birdmanca (Jan 24, 2008)

It may also just be a temporary injury that will pass in a few days or a week. All you wrote shows a leg injury, but not a real serious one. A good chance this will soon pass . Just see he does not get too active, but rather rest it along.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

It is a very good sign that Spoty seems like his body is strong and healthy, and it’s only his leg. The fact that he’s trying to be active (not feeling sick), tells us that this is a better situation than you’re thinking. Off of course not discounting his injury, but if he was lethargic and ill, that would be different. I do understand your emotions, but please try to see it that way, and see the positive sides of this. I know you love Spoty and feel badly for him, but keep in mind not to anthropomorphise either. Animals deal with injuries a lot differently (and many times a lot better) than we humans do. No matter how cute and cuddly they are, even little budgies are tough creatures. They have survival in mind. I really think that with the help of your avian vet, your little buddy will come through and be okay. :hug:


----------



## Nashisa (Jul 28, 2016)

i feel a lot better because i can take him to a exotic pet bone specialist this thursday. if an xray is not nesecerray all the better. he is not getting worse, but not getting better either  
i know your right. when it comes to animals my emotions are always stronger than one can call normal. i cant help myself but overlove them. 

ill keep you updated  thank you all so much!


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

I think we all get very emotional when it comes to our pets. We understand how you feel and most of us have felt the same at one time or another. Spoty is very lucky to be so loved and to have someone who takes wonderful care of him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

That’s great news that you found the exotics bone specialist.  I can understand the relief! Prayers and crossed fingers for you and Spoty for Thursday :fingerx:.


----------



## Nashisa (Jul 28, 2016)

We were at the vet and waited for more than an hour to go in (we had a fix appointment but still..). It was another doc than last time and like 4 or 5 girls lookin like med students (very crowded).
he shook my hand and went to him. needles to say he was scared so he was acting okay. meaning he didnt show his injury out.
(altough even to me it looked better.)
the doc said it looked better according to the last report so he didnt want an xray of his leg (thank god). he said the way he acted/acts doesnt show broken bone. a minor injury it must be. i need to give him meds, forget that wrap thing and dont put ointment on his feet (it softens it and that would be even worse). dont really got this one but didnt argue.
Spoty was very popular on the other hand. every girl went to him (to check his leg through the cage) and he looked at them and when they backed off i started joking oh look all the ladies are interested in you my handsome boy and he immidiatly answered with a cheerful chirp. it was a blast XD after that he started to chat with me. i asked he answered, he was a star!
my heart is lifted. he just needs time <3
he endured the trip very well. as soons as we got home he started to lift his leg again. traitor bird of mine XD another day passed since and he looks better again.
thank you all for being with me through this! <3


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

I’m so pleased Spoty got a good report from the vet, even though he refused to show them that he even had a sore leg! I can only imagine the relief you must feel to not need an X-ray and to hear that all Spoty needs is time. It’s fabulous that he’s already showing signs of improvement and hopefully in a short time he’ll be 100% back to his happy, healthy self. Spoty is an extremely lucky little budgie to have a mum who loves him so much and takes such wonderful care of him. A huge well done to you for getting Spoty the vet care he needed. I hope you’ll continue to update us on how he’s doing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm glad Spotty is doing better!

I agree that it's best not to use ointment on his feet as doing so prevents any sores from healing properly.

Spotty will be good as new in no time. :hug:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm so glad to hear the vet's diagnosis and that Spoty is going to be just fine  I'm glad he felt good enough to chirp at the vet's, too!!


I'm sure he'll feel much better soon :hug:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

That’s great news ! I’m happy that you found this clinic, and they reassured you that Spoty is getting better on his own. You’re such a good budgie mom :hug:


----------



## Nashisa (Jul 28, 2016)

Thank you all for your support! it meant a great deal for me, and helped a lot!!!! :grouphug: :love2: :hug: :yellow face:


----------



## Nashisa (Jul 28, 2016)

guys sry to rebump this thread, but id like to ask one more question. 
my boy is much much better now with his left feet, he will be alright with it. he still lifts it up and his grip is light but getting better slowly. 
my concerns is his other lil foot on the bottom between toes. the red area is bigger, the white starting blister like ares is gone, but it looks worse however. id like to travel to my family when he will be at my grandparents for like 10 days or more. i can bring the wooden perches but im a bit worried. since only i can handle him there is absolutely no way they can check on it nor i can ask anyone to go over to do it noone can whom i know. im planning on travelling on Sunday. any ideas or im worrying over for nothing? (i cant do more other than switching perches, dont want to call doc again for this nor to bring him over -again-, he said no ointment cause that gets it worse with softening it and i cant ask anyone to go over and check on him whilst grabbing him). my grandparents are old and i truly believe they wont notice sg is wrong in an instant (like me with his foot for example) only when it is dire.
so any last tips for me on this? what can or should i do?


----------

